# My neighbor's haul



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

So I got my neighbor started on cigars, since I gave him a Monte 4. I also let him try the Opus Mini Belicoso and he really liked it so he showed me his haul that he bought a couple of weeks ago. He really likes Opus X. He also just bought a box of Opus tonight. He is crazy. Just thought I would share as my mouth dropped.:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Your buddy has damn good taste!:dribble:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey-
That looks like my haul

BAHAHAHAHAHa


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like a good friend to have, does he need any more friends


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

That is a died and gone to heaven selection. WoW!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wish that was my nieghbor. nice haul


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice smokes. Wish I could afford a neighbor like that.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Where does your buddy live? I would like to pay him a visit!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

He's nuts


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow! All my neighbor cares about is his lawn. That's an impressive haul!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Yup - I'd stay good friends with that neighbor. And congrats on turning him on to the hobby.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Smoke 'em All said:


> Nice smokes. Wish I could afford a neighbor like that.


:roflmao: I'll second that.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:dribble:


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> Where does your buddy live? I would like to pay him a visit!


Next door.:biggrin:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Ask if he wants to do a blind trade :biggrin:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap.... kill him and split his haul with me?


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome haul


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

You've created a monster!!!!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like you will be spending alot of time at the neighbors house:biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

O my now thats a ton of smokes and really good ones,better keep him in the friendship category!!!!:lol:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Neighbor go over his house alot


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Scoop said:


> You've created a monster!!!!


Yes I think I have. He has gone crazy with this.:brick:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow Carlos, what did you do??
You are going to fall out with your neighbors wife if he continues like this!! :biggrin:
Hope he is of the type who likes shares!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Man, your neighbor must have quite alot of moola..

Now, which one do you smoke?


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow... very nice. Stay good with the neighbor Carlos


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

Sweet haul......i still need to find some opus :brick:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> Yup - I'd stay good friends with that neighbor. And congrats on turning him on to the hobby.


Exactly Bill.


----------

